
Mender tools available in official Debian repositories - ralphmender
https://mender.io/blog/mender-tools-available-in-official-debian-repositories
======
unreasonable
I wonder if mender could help improve security of docker images that run
Alpine OS? I'm not too familiar but I thought I had seen some mention that
docker images with alpine OS have had some vulnerabilities. Maybe something
like this? [https://snyk.io/blog/top-ten-most-popular-docker-images-
each...](https://snyk.io/blog/top-ten-most-popular-docker-images-each-contain-
at-least-30-vulnerabilities/)

